
Internet giants place full-page anti-SOPA ad in NYT - JoshTriplett
http://boingboing.net/?p=129579
======
JoshTriplett
Check out the list of logos at the bottom.

Personally, I think it would have more impact and reach more people if the
same sites would provide a link from their site.

